# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Zere knie

## eypst1818

hallo 

ik heet liesbeth, wordt dit jaar 17 en heb een eetstoornis gehad 
toen ik bijna op mijn streefgewicht zat was in zeer korte tijd veel bijgekomen 
deed mijn knie enorm pijn, dan ben ik daarmee naar de kine geweest en die hebben dan heel lang een spierversterkende methode gedaan zo met electriciteit... maar niets helpt, 
zou het kunnen te maken hebben met dat bijkomen denken jullie? 
verder is er aan het bod zelf niets te zien, 
binnenkort ga ik voor een mri scan hoop daar de oplossing voor de pijn te vinden 
groetjes
xx

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Heb je de mri-scan al gehad? En weet je al wat het probleem is geweest? 
Denk zelf niet dat het aan het bijkomen heeft gelegen, helemaal niet als je gewoon op je streefgewicht zit.

Groetjes Sylvia

----------

